# Successful spouse visa application!



## ridiculous (Jun 13, 2012)

I just want to thank everyone at this forum for all your help, and for enduring my frantic posts with questions that I'm sure you've seen a million times before. I couldn't have done it without you!

I had my PEO appointment yesterday in Sheffield, and would be happy to answer any questions about the process (provided I know the answer)!

The basics: We went early so probably spent longer waiting than normal - we were there 4 hours. They were all very friendly and professional, they weren't as scary as I was expecting. Hah. 

The only hiccup was that I hadn't realized that our photos (the passport style ones) had to be taken within the last 4 weeks, so we had to run out and take new ones - yikes! There was a photobooth in the building but we didn't have change, so we had to run out for a bit. I had a bit of a panic attack but the officers were surprisingly casual about it - nobody seemed to mind. 

Other than that it went very smoothly. They hardly asked us any questions at all - although with the amount of paperwork we submitted I don't think there was anything left to ask.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!

We too found the appointment much better than we expected - quite pleasant really (everyone very friendly and relaxed). Something I would certainly recommend for anyone with straight-forward visa applications.


----------



## ridiculous (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah it was very pleasant! Such a relief, because I get stressed out really easily. I think I'll feel a lot less nervous about the next round of applications, but I'm still happy that those aren't for a while yet. Hah.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Which documents did they look at in detail, and which copies did they keep?


----------



## ridiculous (Jun 13, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Which documents did they look at in detail, and which copies did they keep?


They kept copies of everything. They looked at bank statements, pay slips, and my husband's work contract in the greatest detail. 

They seemed least interested in anything extra that hadn't been explicitly asked for, although I can't be sure those things weren't reviewed when the documents were taken away during the consideration period. 

The only thing that was unexpected was that they asked me what I was doing with myself in the UK. I pointed out a job offer letter (still waiting on a start date) and that seemed sufficient.


----------



## ridiculous (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh, the other thing I'd add was that I came with an organized file folder with separate sections for everything - but ended up having to pull everything out and hand it in in one big pile anyway. In the future I don't think I'd bother with the sections - just keep things in a reasonable order in one folder together.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. That confirms my understanding that they are mainly interested in financial aspect and that they don't want the documents filed or tabbed but just put in a reasonable order.


----------

